#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαστάσεις κτηρίων ΧΥΤΑ

## kleonh

Δεν ήξερα που μπορούσα να βάλω την ερώτηση μου  αφού δεν έχω εξοικειωθεί  ακόμα με τη σελίδα. Αφορά μια εργασία της σχολής μου. Σε ένα ΧΥΤΑ οι  διάφορες κτιρικές εγκαταστάσεις τι διαστάσεις έχουν; Μπορώ να βρώ  κατόψεις ΧΥΤΑ αλλά να έχουν τισ διαστάσεις των κτιρίων; Υπάρχουν τυπικές  διαστάσεις;

----------


## happy

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο σύνταξης σχεδίου περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρησης ,

----------

